# Newbie help



## clean_rivers (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, I have been getting ready to tag along with a friend this spring for my first season. Unfortunately, he is not going to be able to get out this spring. I want to still give it a shot anyway and see if I can surprise him with some fresh morels. Is anyone willing to meet up and show me some of the basics? I live in the Columbus area and was planning on hitting the southeastern part of the state. 

Reading books and FAQ's has been a good start, but time in the field would be very helpful. I am open to going out before they start coming up so someone could show me generally what to look for without giving up any areas they are trying to protect.


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Flying J Farm in Johnstown holds a mushroom hunt towards the end of April. They take a bunch of people out in the woods to find them. Might be something to check out. Heres the link.

http://flyingjfarm.com/organic_farm_events.html


----------



## denise (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh and some state parks hold mushroom hikes as well you just have to call the park naturalist or nature/visitor centers to see. The ohio state park facebook page will most likely have a list up soon on some of them.

https://www.facebook.com/ohiostateparks


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are some articles for Beginning mushroom hunters

http://www.mushroomthejournal.com/startingout/dontdo.html

http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/why-there-are-no-old-bold-mushroom-hunters/

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/identifying.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/yard.html

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/odortaste.html

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/mushrooms/mushroom/poisonous.htm

http://www.nemf.org/files/lincoff/beginners/poison.html

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/General_Principles/gpin004/gpin004.htm

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/glossary.html


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

The Lincoff link does not work any longer so here is another good article. Safety comes first. That is why I post all these links.

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/outdoor-recreation/mushrooming/basic-mushrooming.


----------



## clean_rivers (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you very much guys. I am sure I may stumble around the woods without much luck at first, but am looking forward to it.


----------

